# Was drückt/sagt er Deiner Meinung nach aus?



## elroy

elroy said:


> Was drückt er Deiner Meinung nach aus bzw. was sagt er Deiner Meinung nach aus?


Hätte ich hier meinen Satz so formulieren können?

_Was drückt/sagt er Deiner Meinung nach aus?_

Können also zwei Verben auf diese Weise ein Präfix "teilen"? Wird der Satz von Muttersprachlern problemlos/reibungslos korrekt verarbeitet?


----------



## Frieder

Kein Problem für mich. Hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch so geschrieben.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Können also zwei Verben auf diese Weise ein Präfix "teilen"? Wird der Satz von Muttersprachlern problemlos/reibungslos korrekt verarbeitet?


"Reibungslos" würde ich nicht sagen. Ich bemerke zunächst nicht, dass "aus" zu beiden Verben gleichzeitig gehört. Ich verstehe den Sinn des Satzes wohl schon vorher. Wegen des Schrägstrichs sieht er nach einem abgekürzten Satz aus, so dass ich gar nicht nach einer perfekten Syntax suche.


----------



## Sowka

elroy said:


> Was drückt/sagt er Deiner Meinung nach aus?


Ich würde die Verben austauschen. _Was sagt/drückt er Deiner Meinung nach aus?_

Damit fühle ich als Lesende mich gleich auf die richtige Spur gesetzt. Bei "drücken" denke ich zunächst an etwas Physisches, bis das erlösende "aus" kommt und mir sagt, was gesagt sein soll. 

Edit: Nur Typo (Großbuchstabe bei "Physisches") korrigiert.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> _Was drückt/sagt er Deiner Meinung nach aus?_
> 
> Können also zwei Verben auf diese Weise ein Präfix "teilen"? Wird der Satz von Muttersprachlern problemlos/reibungslos korrekt verarbeitet?


Für mich ist das kein Problem. Das Beispiel kommt mir aber sehr konstruiert vor. _Aussagen_ und _ausdrücken_ sind in diesem Kontext so nahezu perfekte Synonyme, dass ich nicht verstehe, was das "bzw." im Ausgangssatz (_Was drückt er Deiner Meinung nach aus bzw. was sagt er Deiner Meinung nach aus?_) bedeuten soll. Wenn mich etwas verwirrt, dann das.


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> "Reibungslos" würde ich nicht sagen.


Für mich funktioniert das aber nur (mit obigem Vorbehalt _#5_) im Schriftlichen. Hier im Forum zum Beispiel.


----------



## elroy

Ich glaube, ein Satz kann etwas ausdrücken, ohne eine Aussage zu machen bzw. etwas auszusagen.

_Wenn es nur regnen würde!_

Dieser Satz drückt einen Wunsch nach Regen aus, sagt aber nichts aus.

Ich wollte also in meiner Frage vollständig sein und alle Möglichkeiten abdecken. 

(Eigentlich habe ich darüber nicht nachgedacht, als ich den Satz schrieb. Aber so in etwa muss es mir wohl gedanklich unbewusst gegangen sein.)


----------



## berndf

Wenn es um einen _Sachverhalt_ geht, gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen _aussagen_ und _ausdrücken_: Das eine betont, _was_ man sagt, das andere _wie_ man es sagt. Wenn es aber um einen _Satz_ geht, verschwindet dieser Unterschied, da das _wie_ ja bereits gegeben ist, und die Verben werden synonym.


----------



## elroy

Ich habe doch ein Beispiel gegeben, in dem ein Satz etwas ausdrückt aber nichts aussagt.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> _Wenn es nur regnen würde!_
> 
> Dieser Satz drückt einen Wunsch nach Regen aus, sagt aber nichts aus.


Doch, er sagt aus, dass  das Wetter leider zu trocken ist.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich habe doch ein Beispiel gegeben, in dem ein Satz etwas ausdrückt aber nichts aussagt.


Nein, so funktionieren die Verben nicht. _Wenn es nur regnen würde! _sagt aus, dass du dir wünscht, dass es regnet. Der Satz _Ich wünsche mir, dass es regnet._ *sagt dasselbe* aus, *drückt* es aber *anders* aus.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Doch, er sagt aus, dass  das Wetter leider zu trocken ist.


Das ist ein wahrscheinlicher Grund für den Wunsch nach Regen, aber ausgesagt wird das eigentlich nicht. Der Grund könnte ein anderer sein. Der Satz sagt nichts über den Grund aus.

_Wenn ich nur ein grünes Kleid hätte!_

Das ist vielleicht ein deutlicheres Beispiel. Hier können wir nicht einmal einen wahrscheinlichen Grund für den Wunsch vermuten.


----------



## berndf

Wie gesagte:


berndf said:


> Nein, so funktionieren die Verben nicht.


_Aussagen_ bezieht sich auf den Inhalt, _ausdrücken_ auf die Form. Alle Sätze, die deinen Wunsch nach einem grünen Kleid auf irgend eine Art und Weise formulieren, sagen dasselbe aus, unabhängig davon, wie sie es ausdrücken.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Ich habe doch ein Beispiel gegeben, in dem ein Satz etwas ausdrückt aber nichts aussagt.


Er sagt aus, dass es nicht regnet und wahrscheinlich schon lange trocken ist. Er sagt aus, dass es sich um den gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt handelt. Aus Redeperspektive (Zeit und Ort des Redners.)
Er sagt aus, dass der Redner unzufrieden ist.
Nicht wenig für so einen Satz.
Ich stimme hier Claude völlig zu.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Das ist ein wahrscheinlicher Grund für den Wunsch nach Regen, aber ausgesagt wird das eigentlich nicht. Der Grund könnte ein anderer sein. Der Satz sagt nichts über den Grund aus.


Ein Wunsch kann aussagen, dass man sich wünscht, was man hat. Ein Stoßseufzer nicht.
Hier ist es der Wunsch nach etwas nicht Vorhandenem. Es hat lange nicht geregnet. Und es ist zu wenig Wasser da, also trocken.
Ich denke, das ist pragmatisch, nicht aussagenlogisch in zweiwertiger Logik.
Ich habe mich während eines Regens nie nach Regen gesehnt oder mir Regen gewünscht. Es war ja Regen da.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Wenn ich nur ein grünes Kleid hätte!


Das sagt aus, das man (aktuell) keins hat. Es ist Sehnsucht bzw. ein Stoßseufzer.

 "Ich wünsche mir ein grünes Kleid" (Indikativ) sagt das nicht aus.


----------



## elroy

Danke. Da habe ich mich wohl zu sehr vom Englischen beeinflussen lassen. Ich dachte, "aussagen" würde "to state" entsprechen und "ausdrücken" "to express". Mittlerweile weiß ich, dass dem nicht so ist.

_If only it would rain!_
This sentence *expresses* a desire for rain, but it doesn't *state* anything.

Das war der Ursprung meines Abwegs.


----------



## berndf

Das Verb_ aussagen_ bzw. das Substantiv _Aussage_ kann je nach Kontext unterschiedliches Bedeutung. Hier bedeutet es _Informationsgehalt_. In einem anderen Kontext kann _Aussage_ z.B. auch _testimony_ bedeuten (vor Gericht oder bei der Polizei). Vielleicht haben sich diese Bedeutungen auch bei dir etwas vermischt. Es ist auch nicht ganz einfach.


----------



## Hutschi

Farblose grüne Ideen schlafen wütend.
Colorless green ideas sleep furiously - wikidoc

Der Satz von Chomsky war einer, der nichts aussagen sollte.
Durch die Entwicklung sagt er heute etwas aus. Ursprünglich war er inhaltsleer.
Er könnte als Beispiel dienen.
Er war formal eine Aussage/ein Spruch ohne eigene Bedeutung bzw. Aussage.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> Ich dachte, "aussagen" würde "to state" entsprechen und "ausdrücken" "to express".


"to state" wäre wohl eher "erklären", oder?

_Wenn es nur regnen würde!_
Dieser Satz *drückt aus / sagt aus*, dass sich der Sprecher Regen wünscht, er *erklärt* aber keinen Wunsch nach Regen.

_Ich wünschte mir, dass es regnen würde._
Dieser Satz *erklärt* einen Wunsch nach Regen.

Oder?


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> *erklärt* aber keinen Wunsch nach Regen


Er erklärt den Wunsch nach Regen implizit.
Ohne Fehlen von Regen wäre er inhaltsleer und damit nicht idiomatisch. Er würde außerhalb solche Diskussionen wie hier nicht verwendet, wenn es regnen würde. Ich spreche hier aber nicht von sehr leichtem Regen sondern von ausreichend Regen, einer nicht genau bestimmbaren Mindestmenge.
Ich dachte, ich hätte das schon erklärt, habe es aber leicht erweitert.
Ich stimme Bernd zu. Es hängt vom Kontext ab.
Im Kontext Nonsense wäre der Satz tatsächlich inhaltsleer. Beispiel: Alles ist überflutet von strömendem Regen.
Der muss aber dann genannt werden.

Edit:
Duden
erklären

Bedeutung 1a, 1b
deutlich machen
begründen, deuten

Bedeutung 2 und 3 werden von dem Satz blockiert. Ich nenne sie deshalb hier nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> _Ich wünschte mir, dass es regnen würde.   -   Die_ser Satz *erklärt* einen Wunsch nach Regen



Edit:
Duden
erklären

Bedeutung 1a, 1b
deutlich machen
begründen, deuten

Bedeutung 2 und 3 werden von dem Satz blockiert.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> "to state" wäre wohl eher "erklären", oder?
> 
> _Wenn es nur regnen würde!_
> Dieser Satz *drückt aus / sagt aus*, dass sich der Sprecher Regen wünscht, er *erklärt* aber keinen Wunsch nach Regen.
> 
> _Ich wünschte mir, dass es regnen würde._
> Dieser Satz *erklärt* einen Wunsch nach Regen.
> 
> Oder?


In der Bedeutung _vor Gericht aussagen_ passt _aussagen=to state_ schon eher. In anderen Kontexten hast du recht: _to state=erklären_ passt oft besser. Würdest du in geeigneten Kontexten _to state_ und _to declare_ (die direktere Übersetzung von _erklären_) als nahe Synonyme erachten?


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Würdest du in geeigneten Kontexten _to state_ und _to declare_ (die direktere Übersetzung von _erklären_) als nahe Synonyme erachten?


Ja, gerade im Kontext von Grammatik und Sätzen bezeichnet man "Aussagesätze" sowohl als "declarative sentences" als auch als "statements".



elroy said:


> _Ich wünschte mir, dass es regnen würde._
> Dieser Satz *erklärt* einen Wunsch nach Regen.


_This sentence *states/declares* that the speaker desires rain.
The speaker *is stating/declaring* that he desires rain._
Beides geht, mit gleicher Bedeutung.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> "to state" wäre wohl eher "erklären", oder?
> 
> _Ich wünschte mir, dass es regnen würde._
> Dieser Satz *erklärt* einen Wunsch nach Regen.


"erklären" verstehe ich hier als "to explain", nicht als "to declare", das Verb passt hier also m.E. nicht.

⇒ Dieser Satz *drückt* einen Wunsch nach Regen *aus*. / Mit diesem Satz *spreche* ich einen Wunsch nach Regen *aus* / *äußere* ich einen Wunsch nach Regen.


----------



## Hutschi

...


JClaudeK said:


> "erklären" verstehe ich hier als "to explain", nicht als "to declare", das Verb passt hier also m.E. nicht.


Genau. Ich auch. Ich denke, das ist die Ursache des Missverständnisses.


----------

